# 1989 craftsman 917.255917 V twin 18hp



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

Needing some advice with one of my Sears mowers. Its one my son is driving. Got the proper belt on, took the proper pulleys off my 89 and put on his. Having trouble with the belt coming off. If we tighten the adjuster pulley (where bolt is on right side by deck leaver) then the brake doesn't seem to stop belt, to engage in gear properly. Too loose and its jumping off at front idler pully(which doesn't have the stock belt guards). Any advice will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_"took the proper pulleys off my 89 and put on his"
_
Are you sure those 31 year old pulleys aren't worn out?


----------



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. That could certainly be the problem. I will check this out this week. You know of good replacements for these pulleys. I really appreciate the knowledge that you folks have and are willing to share!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Stens, or Rotary, will have the largest selection of aftermarket deck pulleys. They generally only sell wholesale and you need a sales tax # to buy direct, but you can get part #'s off their websites and search Amazon, or E-bay for the best price. You'll need to know dimensions and spline set-up and they will probably be listed as fitting AYP, or Roper, but sometimes you'll see them listed as Sears.....

https://www.rotarycorp.com/
https://www.stens.com/


----------



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Stens, or Rotary, will have the largest selection of aftermarket deck pulleys. They generally only sell wholesale and you need a sales tax # to buy direct, but you can get part #'s off their websites and search Amazon, or E-bay for the best price. You'll need to know dimensions and spline set-up and they will probably be listed as fitting AYP, or Roper, but sometimes you'll see them listed as Sears.....
> 
> https://www.rotarycorp.com/
> https://www.stens.com/


Thanks, Mr Bob!! Hope you and your family, have a Merry Christmas


----------

